# Alcohol License



## vman7 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi

Can someone please tell me how i go about proving i am not a muslim so that i can purchase a license. Where do i go to get this type of proof/document

thanks


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

vman7 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone please tell me how i go about proving i am not a muslim so that i can purchase a license. Where do i go to get this type of proof/document
> 
> thanks


Hi

My friend was asked to cobtact his embassy or the preacher at his church to get a letter and submit it.

GG


----------

